# Identifying the genre for my modern/hybrid composition



## raagamuffin (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello well-wishers




I come from a background where I wasn't exposed to the different genres out there. So my music (original, independent - not for any TV or film) is an experimental hybrid score that doesn't exactly respect genre boundaries. I need some help from those who have experience in deciding what *genre tag* I should use when I upload it on all the digital platforms. Most importantly, where do you think I'll find the most like-minded listeners? Do you guys use AI-based genre classifiers?

Rucci: 

I'd humbly request that you put on your best listening device (this one goes all over the place, you'll need it



) and let me know what you think. Thanks in advance.

Song Background:

Rucci (read as Ruchi means taste in Tamil). Rucci is an original composition that describes the nonlinear evolution of my taste in music. In this track, I first pay homage to several composers who've influenced my taste in music in the quest for finding my own voice. Second, Rucci is a song about Resonance and Dissonance - two fundamental reasons as to why I make music in the first place. Just like sympathetic resonance, I believe that our taste in music is merely a reflection of our resonance with the composers and listeners around us. Similarly, the dissonance in my life and the way my mind processes it is what is reflected in the track. This was an experimental venture to break the boundaries of genre and focus primarily on the theme of the song. Hope this track resonates with you





Album: Wrong Side Out
Composed, Performed, and Produced by Sai Prasanth
Mixed and Mastered by Srikar MN
All samples are from Spitfire Audio


----------

